# Was I Had????



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

$500.00 Too Much?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*For what*

Your tractor:question: Even if it didn't run i say you still got a great deal:cheers: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *$500.00 Too Much? *



If its the tractor that you are using for your Avatar picture it looks like a cub. A Cub with a loader on it is pretty uncommon. I would say you got one helluva steal at $500.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

johnbron, I already offered him a profit on it!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigdog _
> *johnbron, I already offered him a profit on it! *


Hey BigDog,I cant tell from the picture and I`m wondering if its a 1-armed loader or a 2-armed bandit?.
outta here


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*loader*

The loader is a Twin -Draulic made in Lauren Iowa.The serial number is 00024


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*front*

from the front


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Slipshod, you done good!!! We pay $500 CDN for a stuck one with no attachments to part out!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats real nice. For a GRAND it would be sitting in my yard. Does it run? What does it need? Looks like you have a nice project ahead of you there.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*need?*

It needs paint! Everything on it works well.Runs like a top,tires are even in good shape.I am looking for a set of spare wheels and ag tires,it has turf tires and chains for them.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Slipshod:

Ifn you got the loader (have not seen that type yet on a Cub -- interesting!), the mower deck and a Cub that runs like a top with good rubber, you need to get down on your knees and thank the Good Lord for bringing you such a steal. Then you need to say a whole bunch of Hail Mary's for getting such a steal.

Ifn I remember right, I paid that much for my 144 Cultivators!

So, no way did you get had!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:bouncy: So Rudi became Spook291 Huh?. Did this change come over you on halloween night?.:skull:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

JB:

Nah, been spook291 for almost 15 years. It is a play on what I did in the Military and my MOC (military occupation code).

I was an illicit communications intercept operator (a spook), and our trade code was 291, hence spook291.... ain't nobody gonna come up with that unless they was one! That way, at least everybody knows who it is.....

Course - now if we was talkin about me Spooky! well now that is a different story.... GP's are litterally spooky white... still miss him too.

I see a lot of familiar names here!!!!


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Rhetorical question?*

500 bucks and it runs...yeah, you got a heck of a deal


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

guess if you have to ask then you musta paid to much for it. I'm sure that someone would be willing to take it off your hands and resell it to you for a higher price eace: :cpu: :band: 
ok I'm having fun to.


----------

